# JL Audio 500/1



## Khymera-B (Oct 6, 2009)

Starting price only $100

JL Audio 500/1 Class D Monoblock Amplifier, Fully Functional!!! 699440980005 | eBay

Cosmetically it's been a little rough since I originally acquired it, but it exceeded my expectations performance wise and still does. I used it at 1/2 power to push my 8w7 and the entire setup was very compact and sounded much, much bigger than a single 8 on <500w.


----------

